

Say Hello on Minus Chat, share and meet new friends. - carlhu
http://minus.com/mobile

======
Hates_
The site tells me nothing about the app. "Share and meet new friends", okay
well who are they and how does it match me to people? Can I chat with people I
already know? How does this differ to all the other chat apps already out
there?

Another candidate for "No, I'm not going to download your bullshit
app"<http://tommorris.org/posts/8070>

~~~
mindotus
Appreciate the response and we'll def work to improve our landing page,
homepage to better showcase and explain our app! And thanks for the link to
the article, it is very helpful :) For now I think our Google Play and App
Store page will explain the app better with the app screenshots and
description.

We have always focused on our website in the past and mobile is still fairly
new for us so we're learning quickly. All feedback and suggestions are
welcome!

\- John@minus.com

------
al3xdm
Not only do I not really understand what the app is / why I should get it, I'm
totally confused by the Pinterest homepage which seems to have nothing to do
with meeting new people.

~~~
mindotus
Sorry for the confusion! The mobile app for Minus is indeed different where
users on Minus.com tend to share photos over the web and it's less about
chatting and meeting new friends, however you can still share photos / chat on
both mobile and the web.

We're also working to improve the experience on the website along with the
mobile development.

Cheers!

------
intopieces
I'm grossed out by the Male/Female symbols on the page. Are they necessary?
What about the few people that don't identify as gender binary? Also isn't
this just a cutesy version of Grindr?

------
mnicole
So LINE (<http://line.naver.jp/en/>) for a more US-centric audience? What kind
of plans do you guys have with this?

~~~
aladdina
LINE is cool and trying to expand outside of Japen.

------
dublinben
This is possibly the worst example of feature creep I've ever seen. What used
to be a simple image host is now trying to be both Pinterest and Instagram at
once.

